# Plasma Fernseher UV-Filterscheibe, austretende Strahlung, bedenklich ?



## Sertix (13. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leuts

Wollten uns letzens einen neuen Fernseher kaufen, deswegen habe ich gleich einen Plasma von Panasonic vorgeschlagen.

Nun lese ich seit einiger Zeit (in alten Foren) von dem Problem mit der UV-Filterscheibe und der austretenden Strahlung.
Man sollte den Plasma nicht liegend transportieren (ist das überhaupt möglich von der Produktion bis zum Kunden nach Hause???), sonst könnten im innern 2 unterschiedliche Schutzschichten reissen, wo mikroskopisch kleine Risse entstehen und dadurch Strahlung austritt die schädlich für die Augen sein kann.

Es wird auch berichtet das die Verpackungen mit kleinen Glaskörpern versehen werden, die bei zuviel Erschütterungen ihre Farbe verändern, was auf einen unsachgemäßen Transport hindeutet.
Auch soll es extra im Handel erhältliche Lampen geben, wo man sofort erkennen kann ob Strahlung austritt oder nicht.

Was sagt ihr dazu? Soll so etwas vom Kauf abhalten oder sind es blos Probleme die bei der neuen plasma tv sparte, z.B. Panasonic neo plasma 2011/2012 längst behoben wurden?

MfG


----------



## joasas (13. Mai 2012)

Diese Lagesensoren sind theoretisch schon verbaubar, ist nix kompliziertes. Hier geht es jedoch mehr darum dass die Glasscheibe an der Front brechen könnte bzw. durchhängt und dadurch etwas beschädigen kann (man kann den Fernseher durchaus waagrecht hinlegen, aber beim Transport ist hochkant zu empfehlen - Schlaglöcher ist das Zauberwort).

Wieso sollte UV Strahlung austreten? Bereits normales Glas filtert UV Strahlen, die meisten Plasmafernseher dürften eine Glasscheibe haben. Zudem haben die in der Regel eh nur UV-A Strahlung, basierend darauf, dass die Lichtleistung nicht sonderlich hoch ist und quadratisch zur Entfernung abnimmt, ist das minimal. Da dürfte die UVA Strahlung durch ein offenes Fenster deutlich höher ausfallen.


----------



## Sertix (13. Mai 2012)

Die Glasscheibe an der Front meine ich nicht, die ist natürlich etwas dicker, soll aber auch beim hinlegen (so ähnlich wie normales Glas) etwas durchbiegen.
Natürlich sind an der Frontscheibe meistens 2 Folien angebracht, die die Strahlung davon abhalen auszutreten.
 Es gibt noch eine extra, haarfeine Schutzschicht darunter, weiß nun nicht genau wie die heißt.


----------



## Sertix (15. Mai 2012)

Wenn jemanden Erfahrung mit der Problematik hatt(e), kann er ruhig posten.

Wäre eigentlich der einzige Grund der von einem Kauf abhält, so ein 50 Zoll Plasma von Panasonic für "nur" 850 Tacken ist nämlich ziemlich verlockend 

MfG


----------

